# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  یکی بیاد انگیزه بده عید از دستم نره.......

## nurse1997

سلام چهارم تجربی هستم.....الان دوم عیده....من روزی هفت هشت ساعت فقط درس میخونم تازه اونم بدون بازده.....راستش خونمون رفت و امد زیاده.....از یه طرف هم نگران کنکورم....میترسم ترازم پایین بیاد...میشه بگید تو دوران عید چیکار کنم تا ساعت مطالعه ام بره بالا؟؟؟؟؟
راستی یک روش هم برای افزایش تمرکز بهم بدید...چون فکرم واقعا درگیره......نیم ساعت میشینم پای درس فقط ده دقیقه مفید درمیاد....خدایااااااا چیکار کنم

----------


## BackStreetBoys

ریتالین بوخور :yahoo (4):

----------


## presents

> ریتالین بوخور :yahoo (4):


اقای دکتر آینده لطفا مردم رو بدبخت نکن

----------


## Saeed735

> ریتالین بوخور :yahoo (4):


این دیگه چیه؟؟؟نبابا داداش نخوریشا

----------


## Saeed735

نظر منو بخوای من میگم که در خودت انگیزه رو بوجود بیار و به روزی رو به یاد بیار که دیگه تموم شدی....2 ماه بیشتر نمونده بعد اون راحت راحت میشی ...مهمونایی که میرنو میانم نمیشه کاریش کرد تو طوری برنامه بریز که مدت زیادی از مطالعت زمانی انجام بشه که اونا نیستن برای کمک بیشتر اطلاعات بیشتری باید بدی

----------


## JoKeR

> ریتالین بوخور :yahoo (4):


اینا قدر موهبات ریتالین رو نمیدونن .... پیشنهاد نکن بهشون :yahoo (4):

در ضمن این برگ برنده رو برا همه رو نکن .... هی بگو ریتالین بد ... ریتالین اعتیاد آوره ... مردم بترسن .... :Y (426): 
خودمون داریم استفاده میکنیم ... رقیب چرا اضافه میکنی ...  :Yahoo (114): 

:yahoo (4):

----------


## BackStreetBoys

اولا ریتالین اینقدر ها هم که بد میگین نیس .....

مشاورای بی سواد کنکوری همه یاد گرفتن میگن موادی که تو ماده مخدر شیشه هست تو ریتالینم هست ......

موادی ک تو ریتالین هست به نسبت 1 میلیون برابر در شیشه هست .

ریتالین هم خواستید بخورید ، باید حساب شده بخورید !

فیلم Limitless دیدین ؟ یه چیزی تو اون مایه ها ....

همین .

از ریتالین هم کوه نسازید .

طرف اومده روزی 5 تا قرص ریتالین میخوره ، بعد طرف به .... رفته 

حالا همه یاد گرفتن میگن ریتالین بده :yahoo (4):

خو برادر من اگه قرص اسهالم روزی 5 تا بخوری ****** میری  :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## Behrus58

الآن اولین عید بعده کنکورمه . یاده عید سال قبل که میوفتم حس میکنم خیلی دور بوده ... خیلی خیلی دور ... انگار یه چند ده سال ازش گذشته.
الآن یاده دورانه عید که میوفتم بیشتر خستگیم در میره.
هر چی الآن بذاری بازم کم گذاشتی.میدونم خیلی سخته توی این حال و هوا درس خوندن.ولی همین دو هفته دیگه بهش نگاه میکنی و میبینی که دیگه رفته.یک بار توی کل عمرت.دو هفته از عمرت.الآن خیلی مهم به نظر میاد
ولی از پسش بر میای
وقتی از پسش بر اومدی
وقتی بزرگتر شدی
میفهمی که خوشحالیش هیچ وقت تموم نمیشه

وقتی تموم شد ، فردا بیدارت میکنه
امروز که تموم شد
دیگه هیچ وقت تموم نمیشه
چه حسرت باشه چه خوشی
بذار برات خوشی بمونه
موفق باشی

----------


## hero93

> سلام چهارم تجربی هستم.....الان دوم عیده....من روزی هفت هشت ساعت فقط درس میخونم تازه اونم بدون بازده.....راستش خونمون رفت و امد زیاده.....از یه طرف هم نگران کنکورم....میترسم ترازم پایین بیاد...میشه بگید تو دوران عید چیکار کنم تا ساعت مطالعه ام بره بالا؟؟؟؟؟
> راستی یک روش هم برای افزایش تمرکز بهم بدید...چون فکرم واقعا درگیره......نیم ساعت میشینم پای درس فقط ده دقیقه مفید درمیاد....خدایااااااا چیکار کنم


درمورد سوال اولت برای بالا بردن ساعت مطالعه یکی از راه کارها افزایش تنوع درس ها در روز درس های تخصصی و عمومی یکی در میان بخون در مورد شلوغی خونه هم می تونید یه هدفون بزارید تو گوشتون و مطالعه کنید یا اگه چاره ای نیست می تونید فقط برای همین دو هفته جای شب و روزتونو عوض کنید روز ها بخوابید و شب با  ارامش مطالعه کنید 

در مورد سوال دوم برای افزایش تمرکز قبل از مطاله چند تا تست انتخاب کنید و سعی کنید به اون ها جواب بدید بعضی ها رو بلد هستید بعضی ها هم نه که این باعث میشه هنگام مطالعه به دنبال جواب باشید و تمرکزتون بره بالا راه کار دیگه افزایش سرعت هنگام مطالعه که اونم باعث میشه به چیز دیگه ای فکر نکنید تمرکزتون رو درس باشه در مورد مصرف ریتالین هم مخالفم اگر چه نمونه خارجی او با مارک نووارتیس عوارض شدیدی نداره باید از 7 خان رستم عبور کنید تا تهیه کنید بعدشم فقط به درد امتحانات ترم می خوره نه کنکور  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## MH_Amiri

سلام من یه مشکل بزرگ دارم اینه که تو خونه همش میخوابم و نمیتونم ب هدرس برسم
کسی میدونه کتابخونه ای که ایام عید باز باشه تو کرج هست یا نه؟؟؟
خواهش میکنم اگر کسی میدونه بگه
اگر ادوی نوروزی ای هم باشه که فقط جایی برای درس خوندن باشه هست لطفا بگید تو کرج البته

----------


## mk.meydani

با دیدن این تاپیک ....برای اولین بار بعد از کنکورم به جای اینکه به دید کسی که کمک کنه نگاه کنم به دید کسی به این سوال و پاسخ ها نگاه کردم که خودش این مشکلو داره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> با دیدن این تاپیک ....برای اولین بار بعد از کنکورم به جای اینکه به دید کسی که کمک کنه نگاه کنم به دید کسی به این سوال و پاسخ ها نگاه کردم که خودش این مشکلو داره


خعیلی  جمله سنگین گفتی

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

والا داداش فامیل ما میره پشت بوم خونشون درس میخونه چون خونشون فامیل زیاد میاد یه چادرم برده بالا خیمه زده  :Yahoo (20):  

خیلی هم راضیه اگه مشکلت انگیزه است که من سکوت میکنم

----------


## پرنیان بانو

سلام من یه سوال دارم البته کم و بیش راجع بهش صحبت شده ولی من هنوز درست متوجه نشدم کسی اینجا هست قرص ریتالین مصرف کنه؟چه جوریه و از کجا باید تهیه کرد؟عوارضی هم داره؟

----------


## strider

همون هفت هشت ساعت رو اگر با بازده بالا بخونی خیلی عالیه.
انگیزه باید درونی باشه، اگر بهترین مشاور کشور الان بیاد بهت انگیزه بده فقط تا یه هفته انگیزه داری( در بهترین حالت)
برو یه جایی درس بخون که کسی نیاد و رفت و آمد نباشه، کتابخونه، مدرسه، پشت بوم، انباری یا هر جای دیگه...
برای افزایش تمرکز راه های زیادی هست، یکیش همین ریتالین! ولی ریتالین با خودش تمرکز روی درس نمیاره، تمرکز خالی میاره، یهو میبینی رو فکرهای وسط درس تمرکز کردی!! باید انقدر اراده داشته باشی که بتونی فقط رو درس تمرکز کنی.

----------


## waffen ss

سلام

این قرص عوارضش چیه؟

----------


## hero93

> سلام من یه سوال دارم البته کم و بیش راجع بهش صحبت شده ولی من هنوز درست متوجه نشدم کسی اینجا هست قرص ریتالین مصرف کنه؟چه جوریه و از کجا باید تهیه کرد؟عوارضی هم داره؟


خلاصه ساده و مفید بگم ریتالین یه قرص که برای بچه های بیش فعال تجویز میشه (همون هایی که از دیوار راست میرن بالا نمی تونن یه جا بنشینن)اما ریتالین به قرص شب امتحان هم معروفه اگه یکی دوتا بندازی بالا اگه بتونی در حالت عادی 4 ساعت مطالعه کنی با ریتالین می تونی 12 ساعت با تمرکز مطالعه کنی اگه اصلا حوصله مطالعه نداشته باشی ریتالین هم تاثیری نداره علت مطالعه با تمرکز بالا افزایش ترشح سروتونین در مغز که فقط به درد امتحانات ترم می خوره نه کنکور چرا که رو حافظه کوتاه مدت تاثیر میزاره یعنی امشب که بخوری فردا بعد امتحان همه چی از سرت می پره بعد یه مدت هم بدنت مقاوم میشه دیگه اون تاثیر قبلو نداره باید مصرفتو ببری بالا اینم بگم بعد یه هفته که استفاده کردی بعدش دیگه تا یه مدت نمی تونی مطالعه کنی چون هرچی سروتونین تو مغزت بوده ترشح شده 

ریتالین یه قرص اعصاب باید توسط متخصص اعصاب تجویز بشه مثل نیروگاه اتمی بوشهر هم روش نظارت میشه فروش آزاد نداره باید نسخه پزشک داشته باشی +کپی شناسنامه ص1و2 +آدرس منزل +تماس با پزشک برای تایید نسخه 
عوارض هم تپش قلب مخصوصا ایرانیش با مارک استیمیدیت احساس می کنی قلبت داره از جاش کنده میشه +احساس حرکت حشره زیر پوست +اعصبانیت +توهم +......فقط چند مورد مرگ هم گزارش شده

----------


## hero93

> سلام
> 
> این قرص عوارضش چیه؟


ریتالین یه قرص اعصاب باید توسط متخصص اعصاب تجویز بشه مثل  نیروگاه اتمی بوشهر هم روش نظارت میشه فروش آزاد نداره باید نسخه پزشک  داشته باشی +کپی شناسنامه ص1و2 +آدرس منزل +تماس با پزشک برای تایید نسخه 
عوارض هم تپش قلب مخصوصا ایرانیش با مارک استیمیدیت احساس می کنی قلبت داره  از جاش کنده میشه +احساس حرکت حشره زیر پوست +اعصبانیت +توهم +......فقط  چند مورد مرگ هم گزارش شده

----------


## waffen ss

خو بدرد نمیخوره ک


یه چیز بی عوارض ندارید؟

----------


## the END

> خو بدرد نمیخوره ک
> 
> 
> یه چیز بی عوارض ندارید؟


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MH_Amiri

سلام من یه مشکل بزرگ دارم اینه که تو خونه همش میخوابم و نمیتونم ب هدرس برسم
کسی میدونه کتابخونه ای که ایام عید باز باشه تو کرج هست یا نه؟؟؟
خواهش میکنم اگر کسی میدونه بگه
اگر ادوی نوروزی ای هم باشه که فقط جایی برای درس خوندن باشه هست لطفا بگید تو کرج البته

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، 
انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، 
انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، 
انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، 
انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، 
انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، 
انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، 
انگیزه ، انگیزه ، 
انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، انگیزه ، 
انگیزه ،

----------


## strider

> سلام من یه مشکل بزرگ دارم اینه که تو خونه همش میخوابم و نمیتونم ب هدرس برسم
> کسی میدونه کتابخونه ای که ایام عید باز باشه تو کرج هست یا نه؟؟؟
> خواهش میکنم اگر کسی میدونه بگه
> اگر ادوی نوروزی ای هم باشه که فقط جایی برای درس خوندن باشه هست لطفا بگید تو کرج البته


ساعت 2:30 شب اینجا پست دادی بعد میگی تو خونه همه اش میخوابی؟؟
من فکر میکنم بیشتر از این که خوابت زیاد باشه، خوابت نامنظمه.
همه میگن بین 6 تا 7 ساعت خواب برای یه داوطلب کنکوری مناسبه، اما بین 8 تا 9 ساعت خواب برای یک انسان یه چیز غیر طبیعی نیست. خوابت رو منظم کن، به موقع بخواب، کم کم برسون به همون 6 7 ساعت، ضمن این که آب و هوای بهار یه جوریه که همه خواب آلود میشن.

----------


## MAHSA

تلاشتو بکن بشین سر درسات عید از دستت نمیره  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nurse1997

> والا داداش فامیل ما میره پشت بوم خونشون درس میخونه چون خونشون فامیل زیاد میاد یه چادرم برده بالا خیمه زده  
> 
> خیلی هم راضیه اگه مشکلت انگیزه است که من سکوت میکنم


اینجا بارون میاث من برم چادر بزنم خیش میشم

----------


## nurse1997

> الآن اولین عید بعده کنکورمه . یاده عید سال قبل که میوفتم حس میکنم خیلی دور بوده ... خیلی خیلی دور ... انگار یه چند ده سال ازش گذشته.
> الآن یاده دورانه عید که میوفتم بیشتر خستگیم در میره.
> هر چی الآن بذاری بازم کم گذاشتی.میدونم خیلی سخته توی این حال و هوا درس خوندن.ولی همین دو هفته دیگه بهش نگاه میکنی و میبینی که دیگه رفته.یک بار توی کل عمرت.دو هفته از عمرت.الآن خیلی مهم به نظر میاد
> ولی از پسش بر میای
> وقتی از پسش بر اومدی
> وقتی بزرگتر شدی
> میفهمی که خوشحالیش هیچ وقت تموم نمیشه
> 
> وقتی تموم شد ، فردا بیدارت میکنه
> ...


واقعا واقعا واقعااااااااا..خیلی خیلی خیلی ازتون ممنونم...........
لااااااااایککککککککککک......  .:yahoo (1)::yahoo (1)::yahoo (1)::yahoo (1):

----------


## jarvis

به این فکر کن که اگه پزشک بشی تو یه شیفت 24 ساعته 4 میلیون حقوقته! اگه پرستار بشی 80 هزار تومن ناقابل.

----------


## Mostafa7

> به این فکر کن که اگه پزشک بشی تو یه شیفت 24 ساعته 4 میلیون حقوقته! اگه پرستار بشی 80 هزار تومن ناقابل.


به سختی دروس پزشکی هم فکر کن . به شیفتای شبونه که باید شب بیداری بکشی . 
به کتابهایی که قطرش از گردنت بیشتره فکر کن . به اسامی ای ک باید مثل چی حفظ کنی فکر کن . 
ببخشید نمیخواستم جو بدم فقط خواهشا پزشکی رو بهشت جلوه ندید . همینکارا رو کردید داوطلبای تجربی شدن نیم میلیون نفر .

----------


## jarvis

> به سختی دروس پزشکی هم فکر کن . به شیفتای شبونه که باید شب بیداری بکشی . 
> به کتابهایی که قطرش از گردنت بیشتره فکر کن . به اسامی ای ک باید مثل چی حفظ کنی فکر کن . 
> ببخشید نمیخواستم جو بدم فقط خواهشا پزشکی رو بهشت جلوه ندید . همینکارا رو کردید داوطلبای تجربی شدن نیم میلیون نفر .


شما انتظار داری در حد دیپلم سواد داشته باشی و هر روز چند میلیون درآمد داشته باشی این که نمیشه! هر کاری سختی خودشو داره اما جایگاه یک پزشک و درآمدش در مقابل سختی کار قابل توجه هست. در ضمن من با پرستار مقایسه کردم که تقریبا از نظر زمان کار وشرایطش مشابه اند.

----------


## Mostafa7

> شما انتظار داری در حد دیپلم سواد داشته باشی و هر روز چند میلیون درآمد داشته باشی این که نمیشه! هر کاری سختی خودشو داره اما جایگاه یک پزشک و درآمدش در مقابل سختی کار قابل توجه هست. در ضمن من با پرستار مقایسه کردم که تقریبا از نظر زمان کار وشرایطش مشابه اند.


نه عزیزم چنین انتظاری ندارم . صرفا میگم حقایق پزشکی رو باید بدونن و فکر  نکنن یه بهشت خوشگل در انتظارشونه و بدونن چه مسیر سختی دارن. 
در غیر این صورت بعدا غافلگیر میشن و به مشکل برمیخورن .

----------


## jarvis

> نه عزیزم چنین انتظاری ندارم . صرفا میگم حقایق پزشکی رو باید بدونن و فکر  نکنن یه بهشت خوشگل در انتظارشونه و بدونن چه مسیر سختی دارن. 
> در غیر این صورت بعدا غافلگیر میشن و به مشکل برمیخورن .


دیپلمه رو کلی گفتم منظورم صرفا شما نبود اما حرف شما هم درسته اگه کسی فکر کنه پزشکی قبول شد دیگه همه چی تمومه که اشتباه میکنه

----------


## khatereh 2

_همه به شمامیگویند :__امیدوارم سال خوبی داشته باشید__ولی من می گویم :__امیدوارم سال خوبی را برای خودتان خلق کنید!__به فکر اومدن روزهای خوب نباشید؛ آنها نخواهند آمد …__به فکر ساختن باشید؛__روزهای خوب را باید ساخت.__سال نو پیش رویت بی نظیر دوست خوب من..._

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

> اینجا بارون میاث من برم چادر بزنم خیش میشم


 چادر مسافرتی ها بارون توش نمیره

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

> نه عزیزم چنین انتظاری ندارم . صرفا میگم حقایق پزشکی رو باید بدونن و فکر  نکنن یه بهشت خوشگل در انتظارشونه و بدونن چه مسیر سختی دارن. 
> در غیر این صورت بعدا غافلگیر میشن و به مشکل برمیخورن .


ببینید هر رشته ای سختی خودشو داره , البته خیلی شغل ها مثل کار تو معدن و .... سخت تر که چه عرض کنم شب بیداری پزشکی جلوشون آقاست ولی درآمد ها زمین تا آسمون فرق داره. پزشکی هم سختی خودشو داره مثل هر رشته دیگه ای ولی تو ایران درآمدش واقعا خوبه. در حالی که کشورهای اروپایی و آمریکا شاید درآمد دکی انقدر نباشه. البته به نرخ اونجا ها نه تبدیل دلار به ریال  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

یه رفیق دارم یه 405 داره باهاش اندازه پول سه تا پزشک در ماه رو در میاره شوتی کار میکنه حتما که نباید پزشک شد والا بخدا

----------


## the END

> شما انتظار داری در حد دیپلم سواد داشته باشی و هر روز چند میلیون درآمد داشته باشی این که نمیشه! هر کاری سختی خودشو داره اما جایگاه یک پزشک و درآمدش در مقابل سختی کار قابل توجه هست. در ضمن من با پرستار مقایسه کردم که تقریبا از نظر زمان کار وشرایطش مشابه اند.


به زبون میگی سختی
هنوز ندیدی به خاطر سختی درسا ماهی یه کشته از دانشجوهای پزشکی فقط تو دانشگاه ماست

----------


## jarvis

> به زبون میگی سختی
> هنوز ندیدی به خاطر سختی درسا ماهی یه کشته از دانشجوهای پزشکی فقط تو دانشگاه ماست


شما راست میگی پزشکی که تو دانشگاه صنعتی درس بخونه بایدم خودکشی کنه(رشتشو نگاه کنید).حالا جدای از شوخی ما تو کشور 19805 پزشک داریم چرا اینا خودکشی نکردن.

----------


## Behrus58

> شما راست میگی پزشکی که تو دانشگاه صنعتی درس بخونه بایدم خودکشی کنه(رشتشو نگاه کنید).حالا جدای از شوخی ما تو کشور 19805 پزشک داریم چرا اینا خودکشی نکردن.


دانشگاه شیراز صنعتیه ؟! :yahoo (21):

----------


## the END

> شما راست میگی پزشکی که تو دانشگاه صنعتی درس بخونه بایدم خودکشی کنه(رشتشو نگاه کنید).حالا جدای از شوخی ما تو کشور 19805 پزشک داریم چرا اینا خودکشی نکردن.


اول اینکه من برق دانشگاه شیراز(پهلوی قدیم) میخونم.دوم خوابگاه دانشجویان پزشکی دانشگاه شیراز روبه روی خوابگاه بچه های مهندسیه.اسمش هم خوابگاه دستغیبه.از اول ترم 3 نفر خودکشی کردن.دو نفر خودشون رو از طبقه های بالا پرت کردن پایینن یه نفر هم توی هتل چمران بیستا قرص خورده مرده!!
بعدم من آمار کل کشور رو ندارم ولی شیراز خیلی فشار زیاده.
خدایی نکرده نمیخوام کسی رو ناامید کنم یا هر چیز دیگه ای ولی پزشکی خوندن توی دانشگاه با کنکور دادن خیلی فرق می کنه.
من خودم  خیلی از رشته های تاپ تجربی خوشم میاد... 
*در نهایت یه توصیه به عنوان دوست می کنم اینه که توی این چند ماهی که مونده ذهنتون رو آزاد کنید.سعی کنید هیچ وابستگی ذهنی نداشته باشید,اینقدر هم نگید مهمون میاد...اگه واقعا درس خونید جاش و راهشو پیدا می کنید...*

----------


## jarvis

> دانشگاه شیراز صنعتیه ؟! :yahoo (21):


دانشگاه شیراز و صنعتی شیراز و علوم پزشکی شیراز متفاوتن و البته فقط علوم پزشکی رشته پزشکی رو ارائه میده! پس به هرحال تو دانشگاه ایشون خودکشی انجام نمیشه. البته گفته های من بر اساس ویکی پیدیا بود. البته قسمت اول پست قبلیم زیاد مهم نیست قسمت دومش مهمتره. the end عزیز حرف آخر شما هم متینه(bold شده رو میگم)

----------


## jarvis

راستی از موضوع تاپیک دور نشیم تا استارتر هم به هدفش برسه.

----------


## Behrus58

> دانشگاه شیراز و صنعتی شیراز و علوم پزشکی شیراز متفاوتن و البته فقط علوم پزشکی رشته پزشکی رو ارائه میده پس به هرحال تو دانشگاه ایشون خودکشی انجام نمیشه. البته گفته های من بر اساس ویکی چیدیا بود شاید اینجوری نباشه. البته قسمت اول پست قبلیم زیاد مهم نیست قسمت دومش مهمتره.


اولا که مرسی که خودت جوابه خودت رو دادی ...
دوما که کشوری که نتونه زمینه ی مورده علاقه ی کاری و درسیه هر کسیو از همون کودکی کشف کنه و همه (یعنی همه ی همه !) رو در آرزوی پزشکی و مهندسی تا حد جنون برسونه ، بایدم انتظاره چنین خودکشی هایی رو داشته باشه.
طرف اصلا باید خواننده میشده اما از بس مادر پدرش ، مدرسش ، ملت ، همه و همه گفتن باید بشی آقا / خانوم دکتر / مهندس بشی ... مجبوره که اون علاقه و استعدادش رو ... متاسفانه ... متاسفانه .. به گور ببره ..

----------


## jarvis

> اولا که مرسی که خودت جوابه خودت رو دادی ...
> دوما که کشوری که نتونه زمینه ی مورده علاقه ی کاری و درسیه هر کسیو از همون کودکی کشف کنه و همه (یعنی همه ی همه !) رو در آرزوی پزشکی و مهندسی تا حد جنون برسونه ، بایدم انتظاره چنین خودکشی هایی رو داشته باشه.
> طرف اصلا باید خواننده میشده اما از بس مادر پدرش ، مدرسش ، ملت ، همه و همه گفتن باید بشی آقا / خانوم دکتر / مهندس بشی ... مجبوره که اون علاقه و استعدادش رو ... متاسفانه ... متاسفانه .. به گور ببره ..


اول اشتباهی گفتم صنعتی اما به هر حال هم دانشگاهی نبودن.
شما هم درست میفرمایید. کلا اگه بخوایم تو این زمینه پیش بریم به کاستی های زیادی در فرهنگ و نظام آموزشی و... پی میبریم.

----------


## 500

عدالت چیزه خوبیه

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> به زبون میگی سختی
> هنوز ندیدی به خاطر سختی درسا ماهی یه کشته از دانشجوهای پزشکی فقط تو دانشگاه ماست


هااااااااااا ایطوری که تو میگی جنگ جهانی هست نه !

این دختر عمو ما یه ادم با ضریب هوشی متوسط الان ترم 4 هستا هیچ مرگیشم نزده زیادم میبینمش داره پزشکی شیراز می خونه 

این حرفا کدومه برو بررسی کن از سختی درس خودشو کشته یا مشکلات عاطفی یا .... ؟ دیگه احمق ترین ادم دنیا هم واسه چهارتا کتاب و درس خودشو نمیکشه نهایتا یک سال دیرتر تموم کنه اصلا کسی که اینقدر درسش خوبه و رتبه به این خوبی اورده راحت تسلیم نمیشه...

صد در صد سخت هست ولی پشتشم اسونی هست

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام چهارم تجربی هستم.....الان دوم عیده....من روزی هفت هشت ساعت فقط درس میخونم تازه اونم بدون بازده.....راستش خونمون رفت و امد زیاده.....از یه طرف هم نگران کنکورم....میترسم ترازم پایین بیاد...میشه بگید تو دوران عید چیکار کنم تا ساعت مطالعه ام بره بالا؟؟؟؟؟
> راستی یک روش هم برای افزایش تمرکز بهم بدید...چون فکرم واقعا درگیره......نیم ساعت میشینم پای درس فقط ده دقیقه مفید درمیاد....خدایااااااا چیکار کنم


سلام دوست عزیز
اگه می خوای ساعات درس خوندنت بالا بره سعی کن کهشبا زود بخوابی مثلا ساعت 9.5 یا 10 که صبح زود بلند شی و بعد از صبحانه شروع کنی به درس خوندن
برای تمرکز بیشتر هم موقع درس خوندن سعی کن که با سر انگشتان دستت گیجگاهت رو بمالی اینکار رو خودم کردم واقعا تاثیر فوق العاده ای داره 
امیدوارم که به توصیه هایی که بهت دادم عمل کنی 
امید وارم که موفق باشی 
خدانگه دار :Yahoo (83):

----------

